# older plow trucks?



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

Who here plows with a mid-early 90's truck (or older)?

I have always loved the body style of the early 90's trucks. I'm a ford guy and have the chance to pick up a 1993 7.3 powerstroke for cheap money. I'm not sure if it is worth it though. can anyone prove me wrong? Show and tell your older truck!

heres a photo of one of the trucks forsale..


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i can prove you wrong, there is no such truck. powerstrokes didnt start til mid year 94. somebody could have put a powerstroke in that truck but it didnt leave the plant that way. the 94-97 f350s were one of the best trucks ever built i think. the 250s can be after you put a real front axle in them. i have a 91 dodge that i plow with (not this year though)


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i found this on ebay this week. it is almost perfect.if it was stick shift and didnt have those stupid big dumb ugly canadian wheels it would be sooo cool http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1997...1113502?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item4ab39edf9e


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

Good looking out! I didnt even relize that they didnt start that early! truck looks mean!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

that dodge looks rugged very cool


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yea 95 was the strart of the 7.3 with the turbo in it. the 94 was still the idi withput the turbo. I would try and and find a 1997 f350 psd. I must have looked at at a dozen of those before I decided to get my duramax but I love the obs psd fords and plan on still someday getting my 1997 f350 xlt black reg cab with greay interior and of course with a fisher setup haha and use it as my second plow truck. it's benn my dream truck forever.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

Powerstroke mid year 94


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

The non turbo powerstroke doesn't make a lot of HP but has torque.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Turf Commando;1439508 said:


> The non turbo powerstroke doesn't make a lot of HP but has torque.


There was no non turbo psd. It was a 7.3 idi and before that it was a 6.9 idi. There as a 7.3 idi with a turbo offered for a short time also iirc.

And torque is generally the idea behind a diesel in a truck.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Mark13;1439513 said:


> There was no non turbo psd. It was a 7.3 idi and before that it was a 6.9 idi. There as a 7.3 idi with a turbo offered for a short time also iirc.
> 
> And torque is generally the idea behind a diesel in a truck.


Yep, but the 6.9/7.3 was a dog. Only real power was in the 1st gear.

I had a 87 6.9 (mid-year they put in the 7.3)that I blew. No way was I dropping money on a truck with the miles it had on it and rotting out.

During the destruction of the truck and selling parts, I found out I probably had 6 months left on all the body mounts as they were about to fall apart.

.....


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

I miss my 90 f350 Idi, however everything is for sale for the right price so off she went, pushed good
With the sander in the back even in 2 wheel and real good on fuel economy


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

mulcahy mowing;1439201 said:


> Who here plows with a mid-early 90's truck (or older)?
> 
> I have always loved the body style of the early 90's trucks. I'm a ford guy and have the chance to pick up a 1993 7.3 powerstroke for cheap money. I'm not sure if it is worth it though. can anyone prove me wrong? Show and tell your older truck!
> 
> heres a photo of one of the trucks forsale..


I've always loved early 90's trucks, Ford, Chevy & GMC. If I could figure out how to post a photo on here, I would.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

My Fords are all 89's all 5 running strong. 3 at the house 2 at dads shop.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

For any that say the non turbo 7.3 is a dog........................you're nuts. I assumed the same till I got one. Those trucks are animals.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys!

dude, love the trucks!

keep em cominwesport


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

fernalddude;1439616 said:


> My Fords are all 89's all 5 running strong. 3 at the house 2 at dads shop.


Very unique trucks!


----------



## cascade powder (Jan 3, 2012)

90's isnt old! How about a 1969 Toyota FJ40! Still going strong all stock running gear!


----------



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

cascade powder;1439934 said:


> 90's isnt old! How about a 1969 Toyota FJ40! Still going strong all stock running gear!


Sweet plow truck, do you have any more pictures of that beast!


----------



## cascade powder (Jan 3, 2012)

In her "summer trim"


----------



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

cascade powder;1439966 said:


> In her "summer trim"


Nice, Looks like you have some amazing scenery to.


----------



## cascade powder (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks she is a good old girl!!! And yup Oregon is chock full of awesomeness!!
Anybody using something older?? I am sure there are! They dont build em like they used to!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

How bout this old gal? This truck is a hoss. This is the lowest miled of all my trucks at a mere 95k.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

........................and that Toyota is a beaut!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

460 or 351 h2o?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

NA 7.3 baby


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ooooo cool didn't see any emblem


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

LOL it says under F350 but hard to tell in pic


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Mark13;1439513 said:


> There was no non turbo psd. It was a 7.3 idi and before that it was a 6.9 idi. There as a 7.3 idi with a turbo offered for a short time also iirc.
> 
> And torque is generally the idea behind a diesel in a truck.


The Turbo IDI was the Roush racing Edition offered in 94.



got-h2o;1439789 said:


> For any that say the non turbo 7.3 is a dog........................you're nuts. I assumed the same till I got one. Those trucks are animals.


X2!



fernalddude;1439616 said:


> My Fords are all 89's all 5 running strong. 3 at the house 2 at dads shop.


I dig the DOT stripping.



randomb0b123;1439212 said:


>


ARH ARH ARH!



got-h2o;1440206 said:


> ........................and that Toyota is a beaut!


X2


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

got-h2o;1440204 said:


> How bout this old gal? This truck is a hoss. This is the lowest miled of all my trucks at a mere 95k.


You probably got that thing for an f'in song too. I cant find anything up here it is all over priced junk. How do you like the IDI, is it reliable starting wise and higher mileage?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i dont think so tim!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

how can you plow with those stupid mirrors? friend has the same truck with those same mirrors theyre almost worthless ford used way too small of a mirror for the size of the truck and put it in an awful spot


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Stik208;1440297 said:


> You probably got that thing for an f'in song too. I cant find anything up here it is all over priced junk. How do you like the IDI, is it reliable starting wise and higher mileage?


If I told you, you wouldn't believe me. Especially if I told you what it actually sold for at the sale......I bought it second hand from my dealer buddie with a promise to hold onto it and not flip it to make $$. It actually went salvage b/c they couldn't find the keys. Swapped ignition and popped right off with a jump......that's when we learned it only had 95k. After plowing with it the first time, the original keys fell out from under the dash hahahahaha. Can you keep a secret? $1,500.....with the truckside, with the Weatherguard box, and brand new tires. It sold salvage for $850 plus the fees, then transport, etc. He made a few hundred on it. I was offered $3,500 last week and honestly think I could probably get upwards of $4k for it..........but I don't have any intentions of selling it.

I absolutely love it and im extremely impressed with the power. As for starting cold, thats another story. It needs a GP controller. It has new glow plugs b/c I found the old set in the truck. It starts instantly with a quick sniff of ether. I plan to fix that this week. New batts helped a ton too.

As for the miles, my 99 has 374k, so this one's a baby to me lol. Although the years of being a plow truck are showing.



randomb0b123;1440397 said:


> how can you plow with those stupid mirrors? friend has the same truck with those same mirrors theyre almost worthless ford used way too small of a mirror for the size of the truck and put it in an awful spot


The mirrors are horrible. One thing on the list. I mean, they do the job, but all of my newer trucks have good tow mirrors and there's no comparison.

Funny enough, this truck started as a loaner a short time back. I figured I could use an extra incase, and now feel I really need it (when it snows dammit). Also funny enough, my guys are spoiled enough to take trucks home, so this is the truck I'm in the most! It's alright though, I like her.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

it looks like it wants a flatbed and a big sweet bumper and useful mirrors itd look really awesome then the rest of that rust is easily fixed


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd buy an older non turbo ford truck if I find one with decent body..


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

randomb0b123;1440588 said:


> it looks like it wants a flatbed and a big sweet bumper and useful mirrors itd look really awesome then the rest of that rust is easily fixed


That's a pretty sweet idea actually. I love my flatbed Dodge


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

my '91 f-250, even with the 5.0 she does very well. not fast but you'll get there lol


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

randomb0b123;1440588 said:


> it looks like it wants a flatbed and a big sweet bumper and useful mirrors itd look really awesome then the rest of that rust is easily fixed


Maybe something like this?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

yes exactly like that minus that god awful yellow thing, why are you posting pictures of my truck again? :realmad:


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

you should just sell it before it gets wrecked so it stays nice



91AK250;1440718 said:


> my '91 f-250, even with the 5.0 she does very well. not fast but you'll get there lol


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

randomb0b123;1440743 said:


> yes exactly like that minus that god awful yellow thing, why are you posting pictures of my truck again? :realmad:


That yellow thing works just fine, it just take preventative mantinance to keep it that way.
It was also on it when I bought it so you make the best out of what you have to work with......


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

That flatbed truck is sweet!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

got-h2o;1440771 said:


> That flatbed truck is sweet!


Thx, it's a work in progress. I've either build everything or modified it to fit my needs. 
It just hit 47K miles, no it's not a typo and not a hint of rust.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Awesome, looks great


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

randomb0b123;1440744 said:


> you should just sell it before it gets wrecked so it stays nice


well as little driving as it does its prolly the safest of any of them. my daily drivers both get 12k a year give or take. the f-250 is a '91 with 66k miles on it. bought it in '99 with 56k on it if i remember correctly. shes lucky to get 800 miles a year on it. but she gets alot of hours!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Lookin good guys, good to see them old Ford still around and working!


----------

